# Smokin' Chicks



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I can't remember actual amounts but the brine consisted of apple juice, salt, brown sugar, peppercorns, orange peels, cloves, and thyme. The chickens brined in that for about 8 hours and then got 4 hours of apple wood smoke before being crisped up in the oven for about 10 minutes. Best yard bird I've ever had.

Brine:










Smoker at work:










Done:


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dayum that looks good!!!!:hungry


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

That looks awful gooooood. I like that smoker to. Where bouts did ya get it.


----------



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

That's the Bradley smoker. I got mine from the local Bass Pro Shop. You can also order them online from Cabela's, Bass Pro, and various other stores. I love it. Easy to use, the food that comes out is amazing, and cleanup is super fast.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweeet, now that everybody's mouth is watering....give us a call next time you do that.

Anyway here's one for ya.

Brine

Brines are sort of like marinades. They tend to balance salt and sugar,
which works its way into the meat through osmosis. It's a good way to infuse
moisture and flavor into meat that tends to dry out as it cooks.


Brines work especially well with poultry and pork chops.

2 gallons water
1 c brown sugar
1 c white sugar
2 c kosher salt
6 bay leaves
3 lemons - sliced
3 onions - sliced
6 garlic cloves - crushed
2 Tbs peppercorns

Mix water, salt, and sugars in hot water until melted.

Stir in other ingredients. Cool to refrigerator temp. 

Marinate overnight.


----------

